
Ask HN: Recommend me some undervalued music band - artembugara
I listen to music 6 to 9 hours a day. Want to discover something new.<p>My top 3 undervalued musicians:
1. 8mm
2. HVOB
3. SPC ECO
======
fsflover
Diary of Dreams (one can start from album
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_of_18_Angels](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_of_18_Angels))

------
chadcmulligan
I always liked "tapping the vein", Heather Thompson's vocals are powerful,
though I like their earlier album which isn't available, its on YouTube
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVu3Tk8QIew&list=RDEMLSpg0re...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVu3Tk8QIew&list=RDEMLSpg0repfIHS39cMM2ToNg&index=2)

Edit: WEI is another more recent artist thats nice to listen to while coding

Edit2: I like 8mm - havent tried the others yet

------
Phithagoras
1) True Sounds of Liberty (Change Today is a good album) 2) Stan Rogers ("Take
it from day to day" is a great song) 3) The Pharcyde ("Runnin" is a good song)

Not necisarily top, but three that come quickly to mind

